# Books you are reading



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not sure why I can't find the old thread. I finished the Song of Fire and Ice series(5 of 7) and it is amazing. Book one is called Game of Thrones and was made as a mini-series on HBO. This is the absolute greatest series I have ever read, I think many on this forum would enjoy it as well.

irishcamel


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Judith Herman's Trauma and Recovery. 

(im a psychologist)


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

A Dance With Dragons. Hope it isn't 5 years before the next book comes out.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Right now Heavy Time by C.J. Cherryh. For some reason, I never tried her stuff until I read Downbelow Station last year. Great stuff if you're an SF fan!


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in the process of reading "What every body is saying" by Joe Navarro. Really great so far, it's about reading body language.


----------



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

Three Musketeers, Dumas.

Christopher


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

not to be "that guy" but isn't this a pipe forum? Isn't there a everything else section where this would be more appropriate? Just sayin...:boink: Maybe a mod could move this thread...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> not to be "that guy" but isn't this a pipe forum? Isn't there a everything else section where this would be more appropriate? Just sayin...:boink: Maybe a mod could move this thread...


Well, I'm reading the Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes, involving a great deal of pipe smoking. Even more than the original stories! :lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Well, I'm reading the Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes, involving a great deal of pipe smoking. Even more than the original stories! :lol:


haha, nice way to tie it all together... :biggrin:


----------



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Well, I'm reading the Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes, involving a great deal of pipe smoking. Even more than the original stories! :lol:


I read all the SH stories a few months ago. Smoking and reading SH is the perfect combination!

Me


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Rereading Boys Life by Robt Mcammon.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

CJBianco said:


> I read all the SH stories a few months ago. Smoking and reading SH is the perfect combination!
> 
> Me


hahaha ditto. SH series is one of my favorites.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Re-reading _The Fellowship of the Rings_ now. Couple that with a good pipe, and it is a great experience.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Not sure why I can't find the old thread. I finished the Song of Fire and Ice series(5 of 7) and it is amazing. Book one is called Game of Thrones and was made as a mini-series on HBO. This is the absolute greatest series I have ever read, I think many on this forum would enjoy it as well.
> 
> irishcamel


I started reading the series back in 1998 or 1999 (I was in 7th grade at the time). It is without question the best fiction I've ever read. Tyrion Lannister and Jon Snow changed my life.

Anyway, I just finished re-reading A Walk in the Woods by Bill Bryson. A great read with a pipe.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> not to be "that guy" but isn't this a pipe forum? Isn't there a everything else section where this would be more appropriate? Just sayin...:boink: Maybe a mod could move this thread...


Actually, there's already a book thread in the "everything else" section; maybe that's the one the OP couldn't find?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Actually, there's already a book thread in the "everything else" section; maybe that's the one the OP couldn't find?


The problem with those threads "over there" is that we're grossly outnumbered by the Cigar People. The cigar side is a dangerous place. Last time I was over there I got negative 111 RG and an infraction! :shock: While there are a lot of pipe smokers who smoke cigars too, there is still something different about Pipe People it seems.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am with you Jim...this deserves to be here as THIS list is for primarily pipe smokers...

(Maybe you have the mods change the title to *"Books You Are Reading - Pipe Smokers"*?) -They can do that for you...just a thought!

I am not currently reading any book as I need to get my hands on the third book in the series I enjoy, "The Sackett Novels by Louis L'Amour". I read on and off, but as I have picked up the pipe more lately...I am wanting to get back into it. I have only read the first two in the Sackett series, but I am hooked...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

quo155 said:


> I am with you Jim...this deserves to be here as THIS list is for primarily pipe smokers...
> 
> (Maybe you have the mods change the title to *"Books You Are Reading - Pipe Smokers"*?) -They can do that for you...just a thought!
> 
> I am not currently reading any book as I need to get my hands on the third book in the series I enjoy, "The Sackett Novels by Louis L'Amour". I read on and off, but as I have picked up the pipe more lately...I am wanting to get back into it. I have only read the first two in the Sackett series, but I am hooked...


UPDATE...not sure what I had been waiting for, so I just ordered the next book in my series! ~Looking forward to firing up the ole cob with this book..."The Warrior's Path" by Louis L'Amour...


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

craig_o said:


> I started reading the series back in 1998 or 1999 (I was in 7th grade at the time). It is without question the best fiction I've ever read. Tyrion Lannister and Jon Snow changed my life.
> 
> Anyway, I just finished re-reading A Walk in the Woods by Bill Bryson. A great read with a pipe.


Same, I am reading Dance with dragons atm and it is worth the wait.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

freestoke said:


> The problem with those threads "over there" is that we're grossly outnumbered by the Cigar People. The cigar side is a dangerous place. Last time I was over there I got negative 111 RG and an infraction! :shock: While there are a lot of pipe smokers who smoke cigars too, there is still something different about Pipe People it seems.


OK, anyone else interested in knowing how Freestoke "earned" a negative 111 RG?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CWL said:


> OK, anyone else interested in knowing how Freestoke "earned" a negative 111 RG?


hmm, yeah... who did you tick off enough for them to go after you like that...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nah, don't bring that up again! My blood pressure can't take it.

Tommy: I won't say La'Mour is a favorite of mine; too many weaknesses in his writing, and after a while, a lot of his novels seem to blend together, and he really needed a stronger editor in my opinion. On the other hand, I only need to find four more books to have all his westerns, so I guess I must like him a little...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just finished Groovin' High: The Life of Dizzy Gillespie by Alyn Shipton. Excellent read for anyone interested in Dizzy.

Amazon.com: Groovin' High: The Life of Dizzy Gillespie (9780195144109): Alyn Shipton: Books


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Nah, don't bring that up again! My blood pressure can't take it.


Sorry to have brought it up, honest. Just sort of spilled off the edge of the keyboard.  It was a simple reminder that my sense of humor isn't for everyone.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Not sure why I can't find the old thread. I finished the Song of Fire and Ice series(5 of 7) and it is amazing. Book one is called Game of Thrones and was made as a mini-series on HBO. This is the absolute greatest series I have ever read, I think many on this forum would enjoy it as well.
> 
> irishcamel


I'm just finishing Game of Thrones, outstanding so far and will need to re-read it later as there is tons I missed in the beginning by not knowing who was who.

As well, currently reading Gods and Generals, Grave Peril (Dresden Files book 3) and as slowly working my way through the Federalist Papers again.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm currently reading _The Dreaming Void_ by Peter F. Hamilton. A great book if you enjoy Sci Fi.


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

I am reading the Game of Thrones series right now as well and cant put it down. but would also recommend the series "A wheel of Time"


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

dacken said:


> I am reading the Game of Thrones series right now as well and cant put it down. but would also recommend the series "A wheel of Time"


How many books are in the Game of Thrones Series?

Which is the first?


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Just finished an oldie "Lucifer's Hammer" pretty good read.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I should give that one another spin myself; it's been at least thirty years since I read it, I think. Strange thing, I tried other Niven stuff afterwards and couldn't get into any of it, even Ringworld. I guess I'm a Pournelle fan...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

otto said:


> Just finished an oldie "Lucifer's Hammer" pretty good read.


Oh man, that's one of my all time favorites! Comet hits the earth, TEOTWAWKI, renegade army, cannibals, bikers! What's not to like? I re-read it every few years!

Also up there would be Heart of the Comet by Brin & Benford and Roger Zelazny's Lord of Light (read it more than once).

The Hyperion tetralogy by Dan Simmons, The Riverworld series by Philip Jose Farmer and A fire Upon the Deep/A Deepness in the Sky by Vernor Vinge are fantastic _series_ books.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

CWL said:


> Oh man, that's one of my all time favorites! Comet hits the earth, TEOTWAWKI, renegade army, cannibals, bikers! What's not to like? I re-read it every few years!
> 
> Also up there would be Heart of the Comet by Brin & Benford and Roger Zelazny's Lord of Light (read it more than once).
> 
> The Hyperion tetralogy by Dan Simmons, The Riverworld series by Philip Jose Farmer and A fire Upon the Deep/A Deepness in the Sky by Vernor Vinge are fantastic _series_ books.


I'll look those up.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I am just finishing The History of the World in 6 Glasses. It's an interesting look at how Beer, Wine, Whisky, Coffee, Tea, and Coke have influenced world history. 

And halfway through The Athena Project.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Right now Heavy Time by C.J. Cherryh. For some reason, I never tried her stuff until I read Downbelow Station last year. Great stuff if you're an SF fan!


Same thing happened to me, I wish there were more! +1 on the recommendation.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> How many books are in the Game of Thrones Series?
> 
> Which is the first?


I believe the series is going to be seven books. There are five out now.
A Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings
A Storm of Swords
A Feast for Crows
A Dance with Dragons


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

IrishCamel81 said:


> I believe the series is going to be seven books. There are five out now.
> A Game of Thrones
> A Clash of Kings
> A Storm of Swords
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Well, I'm reading the Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes, involving a great deal of pipe smoking. Even more than the original stories! :lol:


GAck. :shock: I'm reading The *Exploits* of Sherlock Holmes, by Adrian Conan Doyle and John Dickson Carr, not the *Memoirs*! (Mycroft Holmes himself sent it to me! :first Anyhow, that more pipe smoking comment makes a little more sense in the context of new stories. Lots of pipe smoking! ipe: Great read, BTW! :tu


----------



## texaspipeman (Sep 2, 2011)

I am having a blast reading Benjamin Franklin's Autobiography!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Prophet, Martyr, Spy
Unbroken
The Feathermen (not great)


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I am working my way through the Easton Press 100 Greatest Books Ever Written Series and just finished "Brave New World"

For some fun on the side I just finished reading Bradley Dent's "Buddy Holly is Alive and Well on Ganymede." That is a great pipe book...but it is so weird you will keep checking your tobacco to make sure it is JUST tobacco.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

What are fans of the Spy Genere reading?
I've read all of Robert Littell's books. I also read a lot of Ludlum, Silva, Deighton.

For "can't put it down" action "Point Of Impact" by Stephen Hunter is one of the best.

Dan Brown's latest (the one in D.C.) is a horrible piece of rubbish.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

otto said:


> What are fans of the Spy Genere reading?
> I've read all of Robert Littell's books. I also read a lot of Ludlum, Silva, Deighton.
> 
> For "can't put it down" action "Point Of Impact" by Stephen Hunter is one of the best.
> ...


With traffic problems and such my daily commute to work can take 45min to an hour. For years now I've been burning through a lot of audiobooks. The black ops / spy / thriller being one of my favorites. I would suggest Brad Thor (Scott Harvath series) and Vince Flynn (Mitch Rapp series)


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

jsnake said:


> A Dance With Dragons. Hope it isn't 5 years before the next book comes out.


Just finished it a week or so ago. Great series. Read several chapters whilst puffing on good cigars.

Started reading a new one from Brandon Sanderson's "Mistborn" series... It was recommended to me by some computer algorithm based upon my enjoyment of George R. R. Martin's books (George R. R. Martin's Official Website - "A Song of Ice and Fire" series of books).

I hope Mr. Martin's next book isn't years away either. That would suck!

-Shawn


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

I just finished "Lone Survivor" the autobiography of Marcus Lattrell, US NAVY SEAL. The book was hands down awesome!!!


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Almost done with Lord of the Rings; I'm near the end of Return of the King. I've listened to them on unabridged audio, but never sat down and read them (with my pipe, of course). I'm planning on re-reading The Hobbit again next, since the movies are coming out in a year or so.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Received my Louis L'Amor "The Warrior's Path" today...ready to begin reading with some GLP Lagonda in a cob soon... :banana:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I have to say that I haven't read a book since high school. I'm in the IT field and constantly have to retool (reading) or use reference books. I don't have the desire to read at home. I'd rather blow shit up in a video game.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> I have to say that I haven't read a book since high school. I'm in the IT field and constantly have to retool (reading) or use reference books. I don't have the desire to read at home. I'd rather blow shit up in a video game.


I do all of the above, except a lot less of the retooling. Google provides me with enough.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well my Scifi days are long gone (any FOG's remember the Doc Savage series, not really scifi I guess))and I did have all the L'amour at one time but somehow were lost in a S.O. split.

I'm more into mystery now, Louis Penny has some good books on the inspector Armand Gamache series, well written. Also like the Robert Crais' Jack Reacher series, no brain power needed.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Well currently I'm reading the complete tales of Conan by R E Howard, and just finished up good ol Sherlock. And before that was making my way through all the Tarzan stories.
The Tarzan and Sherlock's I got free on amazon (installed kindle) and the complete Conan was 99 cents.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

otto said:


> What are fans of the Spy Genere reading?
> I've read all of Robert Littell's books. I also read a lot of Ludlum, Silva, Deighton.
> 
> For "can't put it down" action "Point Of Impact" by Stephen Hunter is one of the best.


I enjoyed Point of Impact, but Hunter has a weird obsession with graphic portrayals of creepy pedophiles. I stopped reading his books because of it.



bigdaddychester said:


> I would suggest Brad Thor (Scott Harvath series) and Vince Flynn (Mitch Rapp series)


Read a couple of each, they're interesting enough to keep you page turning.

If you like that genre, you should check out The Feathermen. I'm in the middle of it now, it's quite entertaining. It's the book the movie Killer Elite (the new one with Jason Statham, Robert De Niro, and Clive Owen) is based on.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> (any FOG's remember the Doc Savage series, not really scifi I guess))


Oh, yeah; I ate that stuff up! I have to admit, when I revisited them about ten years ago they, uh...let's say they weren't quite as good as I remembered from reading them at 13, but still, fond memories indeed!

I quit reading SF back in the mid 80's, but for some reason, when my ex and I split, it sent me into a nostalgia trip and I started revisiting the stuff. Even worse, I started revisiting 80's music, which is kind of weird considering my teen years were in the 70's!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I finally got my hands on the new Anthony Eglin mystery, "Garden of Secrets Past". As soon as I finish the book I am on I will read it. If you are a mystery fan I recommend this series. It starts with "The Blue Rose" and the new one is the fifth in the series.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Well currently I'm reading the complete tales of Conan by R E Howard, and just finished up good ol Sherlock. And before that was making my way through all the Tarzan stories.
> The Tarzan and Sherlock's I got free on amazon (installed kindle) and the complete Conan was 99 cents.


I read the entire Conan and Solomon Kane series on Kindle as well. Awesome prices and when you want some really light fun reading those things are great!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I read A Walk to Remember by Nicholas Sparks and it must have been dusty because my eyes got all watery. What a good story. I like manly thrillers, shooters, scfi, and all but a good story is a good story.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

The Ultimate Hitchhikers Guide by Douglas Adams

its a collections of five of his "Hitchhikers" books...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I finally got around to reading the fifth book of the trilogy (?!?), and in all honesty, I wish I'd stopped after the fourth. Haven't read Salmon of Doubt yet.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

finishing up walden and starting brothers karamzov next. its going to be a long read....


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

HectorL said:


> The Ultimate Hitchhikers Guide by Douglas Adams
> 
> its a collections of five of his "Hitchhikers" books...


Douglas Adams is the best!

:hail:

I've been meaning to reread his stuff over a few good cigars.

Don't drink while reading his stuff, unless you want to know what blowing hard liquor through your nasal cavities feels like!

:beerchug:


----------

